# Anyone recommend some speakers for iMac?



## thendis (Feb 28, 2005)

Loving my new iMac G5, but the speakers - understandably - lack bass and pretty much suck in general. 

so...can anyone recommend some speakers? I don't want a $1000 job - all I need is some stereo speakers with decent bass. Looking to spend no more than $200 (Australian) if possible. 

Had a look at the JBL Creature II Speakers on AppleStore.com.au, but I have read very mixed reviews. They look like they would compliment the iMac's design, though. 

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## quiksan (Feb 28, 2005)

I love my creature II speakers.  sound terrific IMO.


----------



## Gig' (Mar 1, 2005)

I am very happy with my JBL creature II and haven't found a better price/quality ratio. They do fit rather nicely in terms of design and take little room on the desk. I use them on a daily basis and do not regret getting them. I could argue that the harman kardon (same company) are better but they cost double ;-). Do not focus on reviews take some cd's you like go to a shop for a demo a judge by your ear !


----------



## thendis (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks for the advice guys. I will probably go with the creature IIs.


----------



## powermac (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, they are getting older now, but I live my Harmon/Kardon speakers with the sub woofer. I have had them on several Mac, still use them on my PB. They are  loud. As I said, the newer speakers are perhaps better, these are like three years old.


----------



## Ehlerz (Mar 1, 2005)

I would recommend the MX 5021 Altec Lansing speakers, superb sound and they are made in mac-white aswell. I have a set for my imac myself and are very pleased

Tjeck them out at:

http://www.alteclansing.com/product_details.asp?redir=NO&pID=MX5021

Dont know if i am allowed to link in this forum, if not i am deeply sorry


----------



## chevy (Mar 1, 2005)

I've heard several of these "small speakers with subwwofer and DSP". None does sound like a pair of real (10" or more) speaker with a good old linear power amplifier (20W RMS is already good, but if you can get 50W or above that's better).


----------



## Gig' (Mar 2, 2005)

Chevy Bonjour,

You have stated the obvious if I would use my Audio system (naim amp and cd, PE LEON quattro ref speakers)  I also would get a much better result  but I'm not convinced it would  answer thendis needs and budget ?

BTW why on earth would you need a 50W power amp ? the active subwoofer of say the JBL creature II is 24W and satellite 8W  it's  enough to make the neighbours complain ;-)


----------



## legacyb4 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of AL VS2120's for the master bedroom; hooked up to the line out of the iPod dock, the speakers give acceptably good sound despite being on the lower end of the price band. Nothing that will knock you out of your seat, but if you are just looking for a cheaper alternative to really crappy computer speakers, these fit the bill.


----------



## Pengu (Mar 3, 2005)

the way i understand it, a higher output rated amp will give you clearer signal (less distortion, so long as the speakers can handle the power) at higher levels. while this isn't an issue for general computer use, some people use their computers for gaming/watching dvds...


----------



## mdnky (Mar 3, 2005)

Just because an amp is rated 'high' doesn't mean it'll sound good at all.  A lot of manufacturers (especially bargain ones) over-rate their products.  That amp might say it puts out 1000w, but it's not "clean" power.  In reality it's only putting out 100w or 200w of clean power.  Anyone familiar with car audio should know all about this (it's why a 100w Kicker amp would match or outdo most "1000w ones" on the market).  The key is finding a good amp, and matching that amp to a good set of speakers that fit the amp's output.

Your best bet is run run your speakers at or close to the upper limit of their power rating.  That's when they'll sound the absolute best they can.  So if your speakers are rated at 50w RMS, you should run them as close to 50w as possible (40w to 50w); but not over.  


If you really want to get some sound, a Stageworks SW1000 amp and Samson RS15PA speakers work well together (amp is 205w x 2 @ 8ohms; speakers are 225w ea @ 8ohms); a little pricey though.  All you need for connection to your computer is a mini-stereo to dual RCA adapter cable (cheap one, expensive one).  You can use one of those cables to connect to any standard 'home entertainment system' that has RCA inputs too.


----------



## ranasta (Mar 3, 2005)

Mira!
Rule of thumb when buying speakers: listen in the store, buy what sounds good to you. Specs don't mean much with speakers because you aren't an oscilloscope. Put them wherever you want, then take the earphone output from the Mac (1/8 inch stereo plug) and lead it into your stereo system. I use 4 conductor telephone wire (nevermind "monster cable"). I'm using KLH 6s which have been great since 1970. If necessary, go to Circuit City and for $79 (on sale) buy a 200 watt stereo receiver. Can't be beat unless your uncle's in the business.


----------



## Gig' (Mar 8, 2005)

found this thru melablog.it :

http://www.theminimi.com/ 

have to wait till may but concept seems ok to me and jsut thought some could be interest in these speakers


----------



## freaky (Mar 8, 2005)

Harman/Kardon Soundsticks II (buy.com has them for only $108 shipped!!!!!!! )


----------



## stephensavoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi all.

l just purchased, after extensive research, a set of the Harman Kardon
sound stick ll speakers with subwoofer. l have the end of 2006 imac
with 2GHz lntel core duo processer. The speaker system really kicks A____SS. the subwoofer really does the trick. They are on sale from Amazon
including expedited shipping for $129.00. They are worth every penny l paid
for them. l give them a thumbs up. A healthy and happy new year to all.

Stephen Savoy


----------

